# Assassin's Creed - Filmkritik: Schick, aber inhaltlich belanglos



## Lukas Schmid (19. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed - Filmkritik: Schick, aber inhaltlich belanglos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed - Filmkritik: Schick, aber inhaltlich belanglos


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Dezember 2016)

Klingt wie eine typische Videospielverfilmung...

Jetzt kann ich mir aussuchen, ob ich mich in der Woche nach Weihnachten von Assassin's Creed oder von Star Wars langweilen lasse.


----------



## kidou1304 (19. Dezember 2016)

klingt wie eine typische, sehr am Geschmack der meisten Leser/Zuschauer vorbei geschossenen, Kino-Kritik von PC-games


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Dezember 2016)

> Gegenwartsabschnitte, die im Vergleich mit den actiongeladenen und deutlich unterhaltsameren Vergangenheitspassagen nicht mithalten können


Das ist doch in den Spielen auch so 



> Brendan Gelesen


Automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur?  Der Mann heisst Gleeson^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich schau ihn mir trotzdem an. Fassbender und das bekannte AC-Ambiente reichen mir.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Dezember 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> klingt wie eine typische, sehr am Geschmack der meisten Leser/Zuschauer vorbei geschossenen, Kino-Kritik von PC-games


Hast du den Film schon gesehen? Und was  ist denn der Geschmack der  "meisten Leser/Zuschauer"? 

Ich weiß nicht ganz, was du mit diesem Rundumschlag hier bezweckst, zumal Filmreviews bei Computec nicht nur von einer einzelnen Person geschrieben werden...


----------



## belakor602 (19. Dezember 2016)

Naja klingt jetzt nicht so schlimm, ich mochte Prince of Persia auch schon. Alles was braucht ist Parkour und Action und mehr erwarte ich mir auch nicht. Ganz erhlich, mehr geben auch die Spiele nicht her


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Dezember 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Alles was braucht ist Parkour und Action [...] mehr geben auch die Spiele nicht her


Sorry, aber das sehe ich komplett anders.


----------



## Wamboland (20. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Klingt wie eine typische Videospielverfilmung...
> 
> Jetzt kann ich mir aussuchen, ob ich mich in der Woche nach Weihnachten von Assassin's Creed oder von Star Wars langweilen lasse.



AC  noch nicht gesehen, aber Rogue One ist echt gut. Fängt bissel träge an, aber alleine die letzten 30min lohnen sich ^^


----------



## Drohtwaschl (20. Dezember 2016)

Langweilig und Sinnfrei?? Hört sich für mich nach der absolut gelungenen AC Verfilmung an.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (20. Dezember 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> klingt wie eine typische, sehr am Geschmack der meisten Leser/Zuschauer vorbei geschossenen, Kino-Kritik von PC-games



Stimmt. Inzwischen ist mir die Diskrepanz zwischen meiner Rezension und den restlichen, vor Begeisterung überschäumenden Reviews aus aller Welt auch aufgefallen. Und natürlich die ebenso große Diskrepanz zwischen dem, was ich schreibe und dem, was Leute wie du sagen, die den Film bereits gesehen haben.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das ist doch in den Spielen auch so
> 
> Automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur?
> 
> ...



Der heißt so, wie ich es sage! 

Ist korrigiert, danke.


----------



## nigra (20. Dezember 2016)

Und wie bei "Prince of Persia" eine perfekte Vorlage zu einem belanglosen Werk verwurstet. Das war wieder zu erwarten. Bei dem Gedanken, dass "The Witcher" verfilmt werden soll, wird mit ganz flau im Magen.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Und wie bei "Prince of Persia" eine perfekte Vorlage zu einem belanglosen Werk verwurstet. Das war wieder zu erwarten. Bei dem Gedanken, dass "The Witcher" verfilmt werden soll, wird mit ganz flau im Magen.


The Witcher wurde doch schon mal zu einer ziemlich schlechten (polnischen) Serie verwurstet. Ist also nichts Neues...


----------



## EddWald (20. Dezember 2016)

Ahhh...wieder mal das Prädikat: "Gut aussehende Menschen in unbedeutenden Filmen".

Diese Filme sollten in der Videothek eine eigene Regalecke bekommen.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> Ahhh...wieder mal das Prädikat: "Gut aussehende Menschen in unbedeutenden Filmen".
> 
> Diese Filme sollten in der Videothek eine eigene Regalecke bekommen.


Öhm, in 99,9% aller Hollywood-Filme spielen gut aussehende Menschen. Da ist es nur natürlich, dass es ein paar davon eher unbedeutend bzw. mittelmäßig sind...


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2016)

Wer erwartet, dass Popcorn-Kino gute Rezensionen kriegt lebt in der falschen Welt. Hirnlose Actionfilme zum Abschalten und berieseln lassen kriegen doch praktisch immer herbe Kritiken, weil zu viele Kritiker sich für Kulturwächter halten, es sei denn, sie haben einen großen Namen (in der Filmwelt, wie etwa Star Wars), sodass sich die Kritiker in der Regel nicht trauen, den zu zerreißen und dann halt mit anderem Maß messen. Ich habe mit Actionfilmen wie Prince of Persia, Transformers (bis auf den letzten), Fast & Furious, den aktuellen Star Treks und Konsorten immer sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2016)

Ist er Dragonball schlecht oder Prince of Persia schlecht ?
Erfindet er wie Super Mario Bros seine eigene Geschichte oder hält er sich wie in Tomb Raider an den Ursprüngen ?
Ist er Ghostbusters 2016 schlecht oder einfach nur Popcorn Kino ?

Und wieviel der Zeit haben die den Spanisch mit Untertitel gesprochen ?


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was hier immer alle mit Prince of Persia haben. Der war doch gar nicht so übel, eben harmlose Popcorn-Unterhaltung zum Abschalten.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2016)

Deshalb ja die Einordnung  Dragonball ist für mich auf einer skala von -10 bis 0 eine minus 10 und prince of persia eine 0


----------



## nigra (20. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was hier immer alle mit Prince of Persia haben. Der war doch gar nicht so übel, eben harmlose Popcorn-Unterhaltung zum Abschalten.



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Die Spielreihe wusste die Handlung um so vieles besser zu erzählen, als dieser nichtssagende Kitschfilm. All das verschwendete Potential, welches ich auf der Kinoleinwand zu sehen erhofft habe. Gleiches gilt für AC.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Die Spielreihe wusste die Handlung um so vieles besser zu erzählen, als dieser nichtssagende Kitschfilm. All das verschwendete Potential, welches ich auf der Kinoleinwand zu sehen erhofft habe. Gleiches gilt für AC.



Die Spielereihe war da aber auch schon etliche 100 Stunden lang ... das kann man nun einmal schlecht vergleichen. Und die Prämisse im Film ist exakt die der Spiele auf 2 Stunden komprimiert. Das ist so, warum viele Leute inzwischen lieber Serien als Filme schauen, in Serien hat man halt mehr Zeit alles zu erklären und die Charaktere kennenzulernen.  

AC hat auf IMDB aktuell 8.4, das sind derzeit noch nicht sehr viele Userwertungen aber die liegen schon mal diametral zu den Kritiken.


----------



## nigra (20. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Spielereihe war da aber auch schon etliche 100 Stunden lang ... das kann man nun einmal schlecht vergleichen. Und die Prämisse im Film ist exakt die der Spiele auf 2 Stunden komprimiert. Das ist so, warum viele Leute inzwischen lieber Serien als Filme schauen, in Serien hat man halt mehr Zeit alles zu erklären und die Charaktere kennenzulernen.
> 
> AC hat auf IMDB aktuell 8.4, das sind derzeit noch nicht sehr viele Userwertungen aber die liegen schon mal diametral zu den Kritiken.



Würde man die Spiele auf die Cutscenes reduzieren und das Gameplay, welches für einen Film ohnehin gänzlich irrelevant ist, weglassen, könnte man die Geschichte auch in 2-3 Stunden gut erzählen. Die Spiele hatten aber einfach viel mehr Dramatik und Tiefgang.
Für AC bräuchte es aber tatsächlich mehrere Teile, um die Geschichte vernünftig zu erzählen.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Die Spielreihe wusste die Handlung um so vieles besser zu erzählen, als dieser nichtssagende Kitschfilm. All das verschwendete Potential, welches ich auf der Kinoleinwand zu sehen erhofft habe. Gleiches gilt für AC.


Hm, also meiner Meinung nach hat AC sehr viel mehr Potenzial für einen guten, intelligenten und emotionalen Film als Prince of Persia.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm, also meiner Meinung nach hat AC sehr viel mehr Potenzial für einen guten, intelligenten und emotionalen Film als Prince of Persia.



Findest Du?

Ich mag ja AC auch sehr gerne, aber mal ehrlich, die Story ist doch maximal auf dem Niveau von B-Movie-SciFi... 

Die einzige Story, die in meinen Augen *wirklich* so gut war, dass man sie hätte verfilmen können, war in Witcher 3 im Prinzip die "Bloody-Baron"-Questreihe.

Daraus könnte man durchaus einen guten und spannenden Film stricken.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Findest Du?
> 
> Ich mag ja AC auch sehr gerne, aber mal ehrlich, die Story ist doch maximal auf dem Niveau von B-Movie-SciFi...


Ja, finde ich. Und nein, imo ist die Ursprungsidee(!), also der Grundkonflikt und das Setting von AC keineswegs auf dem Niveau von "B-Movie SciFi". Wenn ja, dann müsste man dasselbe auch von Star Wars und Konsorten behaupten. Dann wäre mir nicht mehr ganz klar, was überhaupt gute SciFi sein sollte...

Aber vielleicht liegt hier ein Missverständnis vor. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die die konkrete Story in diversen AC-Spielen für super gut halte, ich finde nur, dass die Grundidee hinter AC  spannend und ich finde, dass man auf dieser Grundlage sehr gute Geschichten (z.B. in einem Film) erzählen könnte. Ich will ja keine 1:1 Verfilmung eines Spiels (das macht der aktuelle Film ja auch nicht), ich will einen Film, der die AC-Idee aufgreift und was Anständiges und Intelligentes damit macht.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht liegt hier ein Missverständnis vor. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die die konkrete Story in diversen AC-Spielen für super gut halte, ich finde nur, dass die Grundidee hinter AC  spannend und ich finde, dass man auf dieser Grundlage sehr gute Geschichten (z.B. in einem Film) erzählen könnte. Ich will ja keine 1:1 Verfilmung eines Spiels (das macht der aktuelle Film ja auch nicht), ich will einen Film, der die AC-Idee aufgreift und was Anständiges und Intelligentes damit macht.



Das Setting per se ist durchaus nicht uninteressant, aber der ganze Metaplot ist in meinen Augen dann doch ein wenig arg haarsträubend. Der "ewig-währende geheime Krieg" zwischen Templern und Assassinen ist eigentlich schon ein ziemlich schwacher Ansatz für eine wirklich gute Geschichte. Das ist für den Hintergrund eines Videospiels wunderbar ausreichend, für einen (guten) Film aber zu wenig. 

Gute Science Fiction? Ich bitte Dich...da könnte ich anfangen und würde mir morgen noch die Finger wund tippen, bis ich alles aufgezählt habe, aber nur um eine kleine Auswahl zu präsentieren:

2001: Odyssee im Weltraum
Alien 
Planet der Affen
Blade Runner
Solaris
District 9
Dune
Minority Report
Inception
Interstellar
Gravity
The Martian

usw.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

AC hat zwar keine Story-Qualitäten die zum Genre-Klassiker-Kaliber ausreichen, aber die Idee als Ganzes ist doch schon ziemlich kreativ um es einfach nur auf B-Movie-Niveau abzustempeln. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Würde man die Spiele auf die Cutscenes reduzieren und das Gameplay, welches für einen Film ohnehin gänzlich irrelevant ist, weglassen, könnte man die Geschichte auch in 2-3 Stunden gut erzählen. Die Spiele hatten aber einfach viel mehr Dramatik und Tiefgang.
> Für AC bräuchte es aber tatsächlich mehrere Teile, um die Geschichte vernünftig zu erzählen.



Nur erzählen Spielszenen eben auch die Handlung weiter, reihst du die Cutscenes von Spielen direkt aneinander ergeben die in der Regel recht wenig Sinn. Klar, die Spielszenen ziehen das sehr in die Länge aber auch so ein Film hat ja äquivalente (Action-) Szenen.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das Setting per se ist durchaus nicht uninteressant, aber der ganze Metaplot ist in meinen Augen dann doch ein wenig arg haarsträubend. Der "ewig-währende geheime Krieg" zwischen Templern und Assassinen ist eigentlich schon ein ziemlich schwacher Ansatz für eine wirklich gute Geschichte.


Ähem, du meinst ähnlich schwach wie der ewige Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse, Jedis und Sith, in Star Wars?  

Templer und Assassinen stehen für zwei Ideen in AC, für Ordnung vs. Chaos. Da haben die Macher bei Ubisoft sich kräftig bei Moorcock bedient, zumindest vom Ansatz her. Das eignet sich imo prima für sehr gute Geschichten in jedwedem Medium. 



> Das ist für den Hintergrund eines Videospiels wunderbar ausreichend, für einen (guten) Film aber zu wenig.


Nö. Du hast vielleicht einfach noch nicht genug nachgedacht, was man mit AC alles machen könnte. Oder aber wir haben grundsätzlich andere Geschmäcker. 



> Gute Science Fiction? Ich bitte Dich...da könnte ich anfangen und würde mir morgen noch die Finger wund tippen, bis ich alles aufgezählt habe, aber nur um eine kleine Auswahl zu präsentieren:
> 
> 2001: Odyssee im Weltraum
> Alien
> ...


Ich finde keinen dieser Filme vom Ansatz her vielversprechender als das, was man mit AC machen könnte. Zumal AC kein reines SciFi ist. Es ist eine Mischung aus SciFi, Fantasy und History. Eigentlich eine ideale Vorlage für begabte Schreiberlinge.  

Und bitte, District 9 und Inception? Oje...


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähem, du meinst ähnlich schwach wie der ewige Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse, Jedis und Sith, in Star Wars?



Ich weiß, ich mache mir jetzt damit keine Freunde, aber Star Wars ist in meinen Augen auch ziemlicher "B-Movie"-Quatsch...ich liebe es trotzdem. 

Wirklich gute Science Fiction finde ich persönlich aber wirklich nur bei Kalibern wie Asimov, Dick, Lem, Clarke, Bradbury, Herbert...



> Da haben die Macher bei Ubisoft sich kräftig bei Moorcock bedient, zumindest vom Ansatz her.



Moorcock? Elric von Melniboné? Da sehe ich eher eine starke "Verwandtschaft" zum Hexer, als zu Assassin's Creed. 



> Oder aber wir haben grundsätzlich andere Geschmäcker.



Gut möglich. Ich gebe zu, ich finde die meisten Videospielcharaktere so dermaßen eindimensional, dass ich sie als Filmumsetzung vermutlich einfach nur grausam fände.
Ist aber in meinen Augen dem Medium geschuldet, denn bei zu starker Charakterzeichnung kann es sein, dass das Spiel gar nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.

Bestes, halbwegs aktuelles Beispiel: Tomb Raider (2013). Lara wird hier am Anfang eigentlich wunderbar realistisch gezeichnet, absolut nachvollziehbar...aber schon nach ca. 20 Minuten schnetzelt sie sich dann durch Gegnerhorden, obwohl ihr wenige Minuten vorher schon beim Töten eines Rehs noch schlecht wurde: hier kollidieren Charakter und Gameplay.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was hier immer alle mit Prince of Persia haben. Der war doch gar nicht so übel, eben harmlose Popcorn-Unterhaltung zum Abschalten.



im Gegenteil, finde Prince of Persia fand ich sogar eine der gute Videospiel-Verfilmungen, 1000x besser als die realen Resident Evil Schinken, denn die sind grauenhaft, einzig die Animations-Filme mit Leon Kenedy taugen bei der Lizenz was im Film-Bereich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> im Gegenteil, finde Prince of Persia fand ich sogar eine der gute Videospiel-Verfilmungen, 1000x besser als die realen Resident Evil Schinken, denn die sind grauenhaft, einzig die Animations-Filme mit Leon Kenedy taugen bei der Lizenz was im Film-Bereich.


Jupp, PoP war auch wegen seinem dicken Budget sehr ansprechend umgesetzt. Inhaltlich auch eher weniger erinnerungswürdig, aber er machte Laune.

Darum bin ich beim AC-Film gar nicht so skeptisch dass dieser mir gefallen wird. Wenn er mein Gamer-Herz trifft und er das Feeling der Reihe (wenn auch in komprimierter Form) gut einfängt wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden. Er soll ja hauptsächlich für Kenner einen angemessenen Wiedererkennungswert liefern, und was anderes möchte vich auch gar nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mache mir jetzt damit keine Freunde, aber Star Wars ist in meinen Augen auch ziemlicher "B-Movie"-Quatsch...ich liebe es trotzdem.
> 
> Wirklich gute Science Fiction finde ich persönlich aber wirklich nur bei Kalibern wie Asimov, Dick, Lem, Clarke, Bradbury, Herbert...


Naja, streng genommen ist weder Star Wars noch Assassin's Creed reine Science Fiction. Da steckt imo viel mehr Fantasy als Science Fiction drin. Aber wie gesagt, es geht gar nicht um die konkrete Ausgestaltung in einem Werk und eine konkrete Story, sondern um Ideen, mit denen man arbeiten kann.  Wobei mich schon mal interessieren würde, was für dich überhaupt B-Movie Quatsch und was "gute" Fiktion ist bzw. wo da die Grenze liegt.

Und wenn du schon gute (Literatur-)SciFi aufzählst, dann lass wenigstens Le Guin und Haldeman nicht aus.  



> Moorcock? Elric von Melniboné? Da sehe ich eher eine starke "Verwandtschaft" zum Hexer, als zu Assassin's Creed.


Moorcocks zentraler Thema ist der ewige Kampf zwischen den Mächten des Chaos und der Ordnung. Elric ist nur eine Inkarnation des ewigen Helden, der in diesem Konflikt gefangen ist, aber es gibt noch viele weitere Inkarnationen bei Moorcock. Das ist es ja gerade auch, was Moorcocks Welt und die Welt von AC so stark verbindet. Beide werden vom Setting und einer Grundidee getragen und funktionieren weiter, wenn man die Charaktere austauscht. Elric ist ein starker Charakter, aber er ist nicht das zentrale Element von Moorcocks Werk. Das ist die Umwelt und das Setting, in dem Elric gefangen ist. Und nein, abgesehen vom oberflächlichen Aussehen haben Elric und Geralt so gut wie keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Wann hast du denn das letzte Mal Moorcock gelesen (wenn überhaupt)?  



> Gut möglich. Ich gebe zu, ich finde die meisten Videospielcharaktere so dermaßen eindimensional, dass ich sie als Filmumsetzung vermutlich einfach nur grausam fände.
> Ist aber in meinen Augen dem Medium geschuldet, denn bei zu starker Charakterzeichnung kann es sein, dass das Spiel gar nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


Und wir reden offenbar weiter aneinander vorbei. Ich versuche es noch ein letztes Mal: Es geht mir nicht um eine konkrete Story oder um konkrete Charaktere. Es geht um die Kernidee, die hinter einem Universum, einem Franchise, einer Serie, einem Werk steht - und was man damit machen kann.  Und die ist imo bei AC außerordentlich gut geeignet für eine Adaption auf der Leinwand.



> Bestes, halbwegs aktuelles Beispiel: Tomb Raider (2013). Lara wird hier am Anfang eigentlich wunderbar realistisch gezeichnet, absolut nachvollziehbar...aber schon nach ca. 20 Minuten schnetzelt sie sich dann durch Gegnerhorden, obwohl ihr wenige Minuten vorher schon beim Töten eines Rehs noch schlecht wurde: hier kollidieren Charakter und Gameplay.


Im Gegensatz zu AC dreht sich Tomb Raider aber nicht um eine Idee, sondern um eine Person. Und ja, das ist problematisch, gerade wenn man aus der Videospielewelt kommt. Bei Hitman etwa gab es das gleiche Problem, oder bei Prince of Persia. AC hingegen dreht sich nicht um eine konkrete Person, die Charaktere sind praktisch beliebig austauschbar, was sich ja auch in den Spielen zeigt.  Das eignet sich prinzipiell viel besser für eine gute Adaption in einem neuen Medium inklusive kreativem Storytelling mit eigenen Charakteren, wobei nur die Grundkonzepte und -ideen der Vorlage aufgegriffen werden. Der neue AC-Film macht ja auch genau das, er nimmt die Idee, nicht aber die Charaktere. Er scheint es nur nicht sonderlich gut gemacht zu machen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich einen einzigen Film auch fast für zu kurz halte für  komplexe Themen mit mehreren Zeitschienen und mehreren Bedeutungsebenen. Eine Serie fände ich da angemessener, damit man der ganzen Geschichte mehr Zeit gibt, sich richtig entfalten zu können und den ganzen Hintergrund richtig begreifbar zu machen.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und nein, abgesehen vom oberflächlichen Aussehen haben Elric und Geralt so gut wie keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Wann hast du denn das letzte Mal Moorcock gelesen (wenn überhaupt)?



Recht lange her. Müsste so 2003/2004 gewesen sein und nur den EvM-Sammelband "Das Schattentor". Hat mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht gefallen. Danach ist mir Moorcock erst wieder aufgefallen, als er gedroht hat, einen gewissen Herrn Sapkowski wegen Plagiierens zu verklagen. Ich gebe Dir aber recht, auch ich sehe zwischen Elric und Geralt maximal äusserliche Gemeinsamkeiten, die Figuren selbst sind doch stark unterschiedlich. 



> Und wir reden offenbar weiter aneinander vorbei. Ich versuche es noch ein letztes Mal: Es geht mir nicht um eine konkrete Story oder um konkrete Charaktere. Es geht um die Kernidee, die hinter einem Universum, einem Franchise, einer Serie, einem Werk steht - und was man damit machen kann.  Und die ist imo bei AC außerordentlich gut geeignet für eine Adaption auf der Leinwand.



Das hatte ich schon verstanden, bin nur nicht weiter darauf eingegangen. Das ist letztlich Geschmackssache. Ich finde das ganze AC-Setting (Animus, DNA-Erinnerungen, First-Civilization, Templer vs. Assassinen, etc.) ganz großen Käse. Aber ich spiele AC auch nicht wegen der Story bzw. der Hintergrundgeschichte, sondern wegen dem Gameplay* und dem exzellenten World Design. Ich wüsste jetzt keine andere Reihe, wo ich dermaßen großartig gestaltete historische locations präsentiert bekomme. 
Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum mir das von vielen AC-Fans gescholtene "Black Flag" eigentlich von allen AC-Teilen am besten gefallen hat.  

*wobei ich da auch eine Menge Potential für Verbesserungen sehe. In Ansätzen wurde das ja schon in Unity und Syndicate angegangen, aber für die Zukunft würde ich mir eher ein Gameplay wünschen, dass sich spielerisch eher an einem "Hitman" oder "Splinter Cell" orientiert, also Schwerpunkt Stealth. 
Ich hoffe, Du kriegst jetzt keinen Würgereiz.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du kriegst jetzt keinen Würgereiz.


Nö. Aber ich würde jetzt doch gerne noch wissen, was für dich ein B-Movie ist und was nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nö. Aber ich würde jetzt doch gerne noch wissen, was für dich ein B-Movie ist und was nicht.



Dafür gibt's keine in Stein gemeißelte Definition. Das kann unfreiwillige Komik beinhalten, billige Sets und Requisiten, oder aber eine -ich betone: in meinen Augen- vorhersehbare und langweilige Story, ein völlig abstruses Setting, wirre Prämissen, etc. - und das alles vollkommen subjektiv. 

Noch dazu heißt "B-Movie" bei mir nicht, dass ich den Film automatisch unterirdisch fände, oder ihn mir nie ansehen würde. Im Gegenteil, manchmal steht mir der Sinn nach genau einer solchen Unterhaltung. 

Ich stelle aber bei mir fest, dass ich mit fortschreitendem Alter so ziemlich das ganze Mainstream-Kino als ermüdend, vorhersehbar, langweilig und völlig austauschbar empfinde; alles schon mal gesehen, alles schon mal da gewesen, immer die gleiche Sauce neu aufgewärmt.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's keine in Stein gemeißelte Definition. Das kann unfreiwillige Komik beinhalten, billige Sets und Requisiten, oder aber eine -ich betone: in meinen Augen- vorhersehbare und langweilige Story, ein völlig abstruses Setting, wirre Prämissen, etc. - und das alles vollkommen subjektiv.
> 
> Noch dazu heißt "B-Movie" bei mir nicht, dass ich den Film automatisch unterirdisch fände, oder ihn mir nie ansehen würde. Im Gegenteil, manchmal steht mir der Sinn nach genau einer solchen Unterhaltung.
> 
> Ich stelle aber bei mir fest, dass ich mit fortschreitendem Alter so ziemlich das ganze Mainstream-Kino als ermüdend, vorhersehbar, langweilig und völlig austauschbar empfinde; alles schon mal gesehen, alles schon mal da gewesen, immer die gleiche Sauce neu aufgewärmt.


Naja,  ich finde solche groben Kategorisierungen schon despektierlich bzw. bewusst abwertend. Das heißt nicht, dass du AC mögen müsstest. Aber dir sollte doch klar sein, dass derlei Aussagen in einer Diskussion unweigerlich zum Streit führen. Das KANN man auch anders  formulieren...


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2016)

Ubisoft head explains why it doesn't need the Assassin's Creed movie to make money | SyfyWire

Ubisoft: Wir wissen das wir kein Geld verdienen mit - der Film soll nur die Marke Assassin Creed bekannter machen. Es soll also nur die jüngeren Leute drauf aufmerksam machen was auch den Rapper in den Trailern erklären würde


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja,  ich finde solche groben Kategorisierungen schon despektierlich bzw. bewusst abwertend. Das heißt nicht, dass du AC mögen müsstest. Aber dir sollte doch klar sein, dass derlei Aussagen in einer Diskussion unweigerlich zum Streit führen. Das KANN man auch anders  formulieren...



Warum beziehst Du Dich jetzt wieder auf AC? Meine Antwort war der Versuch, das möglichst allgemein zu formulieren, auch wenn ich - wie gesagt - die Kategorie "B-Movie" für mich nicht eindeutig-präzise formulieren kann.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum solche Aussagen zum Streit führen sollen oder gar müssen. Fühlst Du Dich persönlich angegriffen, wenn ich sage, "AC Hintergrundgeschichte, nein danke, finde ich ziemlich lächerlich."?

Ich habe z. B. auch kein Problem damit, wenn jemand das Superheldengenre partout nicht abkam und bei meinem geliebten "Dark Knight" angeekelt das Gesicht verzieht. 
Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass ich den Genrestandard, also Typen mit Geheimidentität in teilweise ziemlich ulkigen Verkleidungen, durchaus auch eher zum Schmunzeln finde - trotzdem mag ich Superheldengeschichten sehr gerne.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2016)

Echt schade, ich hatte echt die Hoffnung, dass aus dem Film was werden könnte.
Dass die Sequenzen aus der Vergangenheit top sind und der Rest eher abfällt, glaub ich auch direkt, so hab ich es auch bisher in jedem AC-Spiel empfunden.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Warum beziehst Du Dich jetzt wieder auf AC? Meine Antwort war der Versuch, das möglichst allgemein zu formulieren, auch wenn ich - wie gesagt - die Kategorie "B-Movie" für mich nicht eindeutig-präzise formulieren kann.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum solche Aussagen zum Streit führen sollen oder gar müssen. Fühlst Du Dich persönlich angegriffen, wenn ich sage, "AC Hintergrundgeschichte, nein danke, finde ich ziemlich lächerlich."?


Ach Quatsch. Aber ich verstehe die Kategorisierung nicht bzw. warum du das überhaupt kategorisieren musst. Du könntest ja auch einfach sagen, dass du persönlich mit AC nicht viel anfangen kannst und fertig. Aber egal, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Halten wir einfach fest, dass wir (zumindest teilweise) offenbar unterschiedliche Auffassung von gutem Storytelling haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch. Aber ich verstehe die Kategorisierung nicht bzw. warum du das überhaupt kategorisieren musst.



Muss ich doch gar nicht. Du hattest mich doch gefragt, wie ich "B-Movie" definieren/kategorisieren würde... 



> Du könntest ja auch einfach sagen, dass du persönlich mit AC nicht viel anfangen kannst und fertig.



Das wäre aber nun auch nicht richtig. Ich mag ja die Reihe sehr gerne, nur die Hintergrundgeschichte; der "Meta-Plot", gefällt mir nicht. Aber gerade AC funktioniert m. E. auch wunderbar, ohne sich näher damit beschäftigen zu müssen.  



> Halten wir einfach fest, dass wir (zumindest teilweise) offenbar unterschiedliche Auffassung von gutem Storytelling haben.



Das mag stimmen, aber darum ging es hier ja gar nicht. Ich kritisiere ja weniger das Storytelling, als die Hintergrundgeschichte an sich. Wobei ich schon der Meinung bin, dass das Storytelling im Vergleich zu bspw. den meisten BioWare-Titeln, oder eben "The Witcher", schon sichtbar abfällt. Ist natürlich auch dem typischen Ubisoft'schem OpenWorld-Stil geschuldet, schon klar.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Muss ich doch gar nicht. Du hattest mich doch gefragt, wie ich "B-Movie" definieren/kategorisieren würde...


Nene, ich meine das hier:


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich mag ja AC auch sehr gerne, aber mal ehrlich, die Story ist doch maximal auf dem Niveau von B-Movie-SciFi...





> Das wäre aber nun auch nicht richtig. Ich mag ja die Reihe sehr gerne, nur die Hintergrundgeschichte; der "Meta-Plot", gefällt mir nicht. Aber gerade AC funktioniert m. E. auch wunderbar, ohne sich näher damit beschäftigen zu müssen.
> 
> Das mag stimmen, aber darum ging es hier ja gar nicht. Ich kritisiere ja weniger das Storytelling, als die Hintergrundgeschichte an sich. Wobei ich schon der Meinung bin, dass das Storytelling im Vergleich zu bspw. den meisten BioWare-Titeln, oder eben "The Witcher", schon sichtbar abfällt. Ist natürlich auch dem typischen Ubisoft'schem OpenWorld-Stil geschuldet, schon klar.


Sorry, wieder schlecht formuliert. Ich meine natürlich, dass du auch einfach hättest sagen können, dass dir der "Meta-Plot" bzw. die Hintergrundgeschichte zu AC nicht gefällt und fertig. Und es ist wohl sehr offensichtlich, dass wir die Qualität bzw. die Faszination eben dieser Hintergrundgeschichte deutlich unterschiedlich bewerten.  Um das konkrete Storytelling in AC-Spielen ging es mir nie.


----------

